# Wineador out of the blue.



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I've been seeing more and more wineadors here, and thought I'd never need one. Low and behold, my 150ct humidor is starting to get real tight. So since I work at Home Depot, is pick up a wine fridge. 

We had 18 bottle wine fridges made by Vissani, that are pretty nice. 

Regular $119
Sale $59
My price $20. 

How ow could I say no? Impossible! I'd LOOSE money if I didn't buy it haha. 

Now I need to "build" this thing right? I've searched a few places and says to line it with Spanish cedar, get a fan, and beads. 

Any tips on how to go about it? I have a lot of loose cigars, usually 10-20 of each one, and a few singles. 

Should i buy a drawer or shelving system? And where's the best bang for buck for that? 

Thanks all, and I'll post pics once I unbox it when I get home.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Technically, you don't need to do much. Media and cigars will do it if that's as far as you'd like to go. Wineadors are really very custom, personal creations.

You can put in metal racks - economical
You can order drawers from one of the reputable sources from this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-vs-wineador-wine-cooler-drawer-review-2.html
You can buy spanish cedar and make your own drawers, or shelves, or line the wineador - or you can skip that. Some people cut up boxes and line them with that. It's just to hold RH, so it's "extra", depending on what you want and what kind of look you're going for. I saw a really neatly lined one earlier today, and I've seen ones with a mosaic of boxes on the inside.
Some people add fans and lights, depending on their setup. Whether or not you have drawers or boxes, and what kind of racks/drawers/shelves you have will determine your need for a fan, based on keeping RH equal throughout the wineador.

But really, you could just put kitty litter in the bottom and cigars in boxes on the existing racks, and you would still have a working wineador....

so it's very much up to you- let us know what your ideas/goals are, and I'm sure plenty of members will have more specific tips and tricks for you. Browsing some other threads about wineador builds is of the utmost help as well, for ideas and solutions to potential pitfalls, etc.

Regardless of your choices, best of luck to you - and remember - pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

CanAsianPiper said:


> We had 18 bottle wine fridges made by Vissani, that are pretty nice.
> 
> Regular $119
> Sale $59
> My price $20.


Holy smokes. I'd buy one at that price just to build another one and I don't even need it right now.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Technically, you don't need to do much. Media and cigars will do it if that's as far as you'd like to go. Wineadors are really very custom, personal creations.
> 
> You can put in metal racks - economical
> You can order drawers from one of the reputable sources from this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-vs-wineador-wine-cooler-drawer-review-2.html
> ...


Awesome thanks for the info!! I'd like to at least get some cedar to line it, or some drawer system. I PM'd that wineador guy to see what kind of measurements he needs.

Functionality comes first, keeping my sticks at temp and humidity. I would assume a fan would be nice to get some circulation, but would it make a big difference? I could just find one of those Oust fans, but don't see them at Home Depot.

I have some Boveda packs, but don't think 5-6 would be enough.

Where does everyone get their heartfelt beads from? Direct from company, or online vendor?

How do you line it with cedar? Do you glue it to the sides?


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Horrible picture, the mirrored glass door has condensation from sitting in the cold car.

Just wiped it down, threw in some empty cigar boxes and a bowl of DW

I'm undecided which route I want to take. Either wire shelves with trays, or drawers from Forrest that will take a couple months to receive.

Opinions?


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

I love my drawers, I do. But I have a lot of loose sticks and not boxes, so it made sense for me


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

CanAsianPiper said:


> Awesome thanks for the info!! I'd like to at least get some cedar to line it, or some drawer system. I PM'd that wineador guy to see what kind of measurements he needs. No problem! That's why we're all here, to help out others who share in this hobbyeace:
> 
> Functionality comes first, keeping my sticks at temp and humidity. I would assume a fan would be nice to get some circulation, but would it make a big difference? I could just find one of those Oust fans, but don't see them at Home Depot. I think if you get drawers a fan is advised, but then again, that's if you're not having humidity control within each drawer. A fan can oft be negated by more media (and if you're doing cedar, that will help as well) You might want to see if you can hold the RH you desire before working on a fan solution, as the problem may never exist)
> 
> ...


Here are a few more wineador threads that might be of assistance:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...672-rtrimbaths-newair-181-wineador-build.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a-20.html

Learning from the mistakes of others and asking questions are your best two tools!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Enjoy the build! They make for a great humidor. Trust me when I say that you will fill it up far quicker than expected.

Check out my thread for a reference. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/299162-my-edgestar-28-build.html


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

madirishman said:


> Enjoy the build! They make for a great humidor. Trust me when I say that you will fill it up far quicker than expected.
> 
> Check out my thread for a reference. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/299162-my-edgestar-28-build.html


This is 100% true. My 28 bottle is filling up already.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

$20?!?! That's a better steal than what I came across. Have fun with that project brother! Looks like it'll keep u busy for a while trying to figure out what to fill it with.


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

CanAsianPiper said:


> Well I've been seeing more and more wineadors here, and thought I'd never need one. Low and behold, my 150ct humidor is starting to get real tight. So since I work at Home Depot, is pick up a wine fridge.
> 
> We had 18 bottle wine fridges made by Vissani, that are pretty nice.
> 
> ...


This is the same Wineador that I have, except I had to pay full price from Home Depot. Lol. They seem pretty nice and are Thermoelectric. I only run mine in the summer, the winter it stays off.

I built 5 of my own drawers out of spanish cedar, just like the ones Forrest makes from Wineadors. The Spanish cedar was about $60, so $160 all in which is pretty damn good. The cost to ship to Canada from Windeadors is probably insane. Making your own, or getting someone locally to make them is probably the only option for us Canadians if you want drawers. I will watch these coolers and if they go on sale I might buy another and make another Wineador.

Cheers.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> This is the same Wineador that I have, except I had to pay full price from Home Depot. Lol. They seem pretty nice and are Thermoelectric. I only run mine in the summer, the winter it stays off.
> 
> I built 5 of my own drawers out of spanish cedar, just like the ones Forrest makes from Wineadors. The Spanish cedar was about $60, so $160 all in which is pretty damn good. The cost to ship to Canada from Windeadors is probably insane. Making your own, or getting someone locally to make them is probably the only option for us Canadians if you want drawers. I will watch these coolers and if they go on sale I might buy another and make another Wineador.
> 
> Cheers.


Awesome! I ended up buying 3 10.5x8.5 trays for now. And I might pick another one up from Cigarplace on my next order. I'd like to make them into a pull out drawer.

But so far, with the rediculus prices from canada humidor, I'm about $80 all in.

Do you mind if I can see your drawers? How hard was it to make? I'm not too handy with wood work, as my tool arsenal is limited.


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

Sure. They aren't very hard to make. I elected to use only glue, so there was a lot of clamping involved but once you make one complete drawer and ensure it fits, then the other 4 are a breeze. Depending on what you can find locally for wood, you will need a planer/jointer, and then a table saw (preferred) or circular saw. I made a sold bottom on the drawers and then cut out slots for air flow with a jigsaw. I didn't do the false bottom like Forrest does, as while it looks better it's my opinion that it may restrict the humidity movement and air flow. There is about an inch between the glass door and the front of the drawers so a nice place for air to rise. The false bottom might just work to trap air in the bottom.

The kitty litter keeps the humidity rock solid in the lows 60's, and higher if I spray some water on it. It's amazing really, I filled up the pan which fills the entire bottom, so maybe 3-4 lbs of it and it has held at 63% ever since.


----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been really thinking about making one because I can get them heavilly discounted. would you say they are difficult to make?


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

amcwilli1 said:


> I have been really thinking about making one because I can get them heavilly discounted. would you say they are difficult to make?


Well take a look at the first pic in my post, and if that's something you have the skill to make, then no. It's hard to say - building drawers like that will be easy for some and hard for others depending on your experience with woodworking. Since you are asking, I would assume you have little woodworking experience so I would say it will be challenging.

And to OP, was your HD Canada discount on these just employee discount or is there some sale or coupon code you can hook a fellow brother up with.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

You can fit more if you went with drawers. That's what I did.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> Sure. They aren't very hard to make. I elected to use only glue, so there was a lot of clamping involved but once you make one complete drawer and ensure it fits, then the other 4 are a breeze. Depending on what you can find locally for wood, you will need a planer/jointer, and then a table saw (preferred) or circular saw. I made a sold bottom on the drawers and then cut out slots for air flow with a jigsaw. I didn't do the false bottom like Forrest does, as while it looks better it's my opinion that it may restrict the humidity movement and air flow. There is about an inch between the glass door and the front of the drawers so a nice place for air to rise. The false bottom might just work to trap air in the bottom.
> 
> The kitty litter keeps the humidity rock solid in the lows 60's, and higher if I spray some water on it. It's amazing really, I filled up the pan which fills the entire bottom, so maybe 3-4 lbs of it and it has held at 63% ever since.
> 
> ...


Any idea how many sticks that holds? I'm debating between an 18 or a 24/28 bottle myself at the moment, and yours looks like it could fit quite a bit for being a smaller size. Very nice, btw!:thumb:


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> Sure. They aren't very hard to make. I elected to use only glue, so there was a lot of clamping involved but once you make one complete drawer and ensure it fits, then the other 4 are a breeze. Depending on what you can find locally for wood, you will need a planer/jointer, and then a table saw (preferred) or circular saw. I made a sold bottom on the drawers and then cut out slots for air flow with a jigsaw. I didn't do the false bottom like Forrest does, as while it looks better it's my opinion that it may restrict the humidity movement and air flow. There is about an inch between the glass door and the front of the drawers so a nice place for air to rise. The false bottom might just work to trap air in the bottom.
> 
> The kitty litter keeps the humidity rock solid in the lows 60's, and higher if I spray some water on it. It's amazing really, I filled up the pan which fills the entire bottom, so maybe 3-4 lbs of it and it has held at 63% ever since.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! That looks great! Maybe I'll attempt to make some myself too! Just have to source the wood.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> Well take a look at the first pic in my post, and if that's something you have the skill to make, then no. It's hard to say - building drawers like that will be easy for some and hard for others depending on your experience with woodworking. Since you are asking, I would assume you have little woodworking experience so I would say it will be challenging.
> 
> And to OP, was your HD Canada discount on these just employee discount or is there some sale or coupon code you can hook a fellow brother up with.


It was the last one, and was sitting there for awhile. Usually stuff that doesn't sell too fast gets marked down, then if it still doesn't sell, will mark down more. I happened to be lucky and snatched it up! Try looking for the "special buy" stuff that's slow moving. Then ask an employee if it's floor model or last one, floor models get discounted as well.


----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ace McCool said:


> Well take a look at the first pic in my post, and if that's something you have the skill to make, then no. It's hard to say - building drawers like that will be easy for some and hard for others depending on your experience with woodworking. Since you are asking, I would assume you have little woodworking experience so I would say it will be challenging.
> 
> And to OP, was your HD Canada discount on these just employee discount or is there some sale or coupon code you can hook a fellow brother up with.


 That doesn't seem like it will be beyond my skill level, and definitely does't look beyond my fathers. I asked because I just recently found out about them, and did't know the conversion process! thanks for the reply


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

$20! That's outrageous!! At that price you can't loose.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow what a steal. How could you not pull the trigger on that. Enjoy the project.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

update. Got some trays, and installed some LED lights. The lights do get warm, which surprises me, didn't think they'd get so warm.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

CanAsianPiper said:


> update. Got some trays, and installed some LED lights. The lights do get warm, which surprises me, didn't think they'd get so warm.


would it be possible to get some measurements on those trays and some info on where you picked them up at? looking to get these for a friend's wineador he picked up.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

A great looking final result, enjoy!


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

teckneekz said:


> would it be possible to get some measurements on those trays and some info on where you picked them up at? looking to get these for a friend's wineador he picked up.


thats the top ones, I wish they were deeper and taller, but they do the job. 
Spanish Cedar Tray


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

If you can find the right size spanish cedar it would be well worth it to make them. I tried that but only found one place locally that had spanish cedar but It was way to thick and would have been a huge waste of money to have them take it down to the right thickness. So I had to go to wineadors.com not that I was worried about quality or anything just didn't want to wait so long. But he told me they were shipping out last Friday so hopefully I will have them any day . If they come this week It was a 7 week wait. Good luck with yours and I'm sure you won't regret it they are awesome.


----------

